# Where The Wild Things Are...



## Bolt Crank (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember always loving the story 'Where The Wild Things Are', in which a young brat named Max flies to his own imaginary world where he becomes the king of the nastiest monsters imaginable.
In October of 2008, expect this classic picture book to become a feature length movie.
At first, I was really crushed that they would do something so ridiculous as to turn a ten or so paged kids book into a two hour movie.  But now, it's looking and sounding pretty good.
Spike Jonze of "Adaption" fame will be directing, while Dave Eggers, the famous author of 'A Heartbreaking Work Of Staggering Genius', wrote the script.
So far, the cast is Catherine Keener, James Gandolfini, Angus Sampson, Benicio Del Toro, Forest Whitaker, Michelle Williams, Catherine O'Hara, Rachel Rivera, Melissa Davis, and Paul Dano.
The movie is to be a large mix of live action, computer generated effects, and master puppetry handled by Jim Henson's Workshop. 
Here's the first picture released by Warner.

Max's costume is unbelievably close to the one in the book, and from what we can see from the monster right behind Max, the creatures will look great as well.  I have no idea what kind of, um, *thing* that white whatever it is is.  Still, that may be some kind of stomping mini monster or something.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 25, 2009)

bump



Discuss

(how much you liked the book, what you think of the trailer, etc.)


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2009)

Is that coming out this year?

Edit: Just saw the trailer. Seeing this on opening day for sure.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks awesome, i so loved that book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow this actually might be god, I mean I had my doubts when this was announced by the trailer gave me some hope.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 25, 2009)

i love the fact that they used an arcade fire track for the trailer. i approve of where this film is going


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, goodness, I'm excited by how great the monsters look.   I honestly want to see this based on that alone.  Cannot wait!!


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 26, 2009)

i read the book as a kid and it wasn't too memorable. Then I read it for my children's lit course, and I don't find it amazing really. I'm curious as to how they even made a full length film on it. I wonder what kind of character development is planned for the boy as well as any captivating conflicts being with the wild things.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, I barely remember this book, although I was just looking through some of Sendak's other picture books. Anyway, I'm loving the trailer as well, the look of the monsters remind me very strongly of what they look like in the book and there's that nice kind of atmosphere to it.


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG awesome, and I loved the book as a child.... but I don't remember it perfectly well... I just remember a kid named max and monster/creature things.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a website where theyve posted some really bad ass photos of the movie....


----------



## Catterix (Mar 26, 2009)

All I really remember is the Things saying something like; "Come back! Come back! Or we'll eat you alive!" and I was always like... "Huh?! How can they eat him if he doesn't come back?" 

Even at 4 years old, I could never just enjoy a book 

Anyhow, this looks to be pretty good. I dunno quite what age range they're going for, though. Looks to be a bit too dark for just a kids film.

I find it a shame that this thread got absolutely _no_ replies for nearly 2 years before the trailer was released.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Mar 26, 2009)

I loved the book. 
The trailer looks good too, I'll definetly see this.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I find it a shame that this thread got absolutely _no_ replies for nearly 2 years before the trailer was released.



I guess it was pretty early for any discussion. Now that the trailer is out and everything...


----------



## Catterix (Mar 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I guess it was pretty early for any discussion. Now that the trailer is out and everything...



I suppose. But not even a; "Oh, I loved that book" or "His costume looks realistic!"


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2009)

That's true. Then again it was 2 years ago so the Theatre section probably wasn't as active. But I dunno, I didn't hang out in this section during 2006 and 2007.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 26, 2009)

I did a bit. People mostly talked about TV shows then.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 27, 2009)

Catterix said:


> All I really remember is the Things saying something like; "Come back! Come back! Or we'll eat you alive!" and I was always like... "Huh?! How can they eat him if he doesn't come back?"
> 
> Even at 4 years old, I could never just enjoy a book
> 
> ...





Catterix said:


> I suppose. But not even a; "Oh, I loved that book" or "His costume looks realistic!"



yeah i actually found the trailer before that trailer post above, and i did a search for a thread on this. i found this thread which was a couple years old and dead, so i figured there was a newer one out there somewhere the search engine couldn't find.
i'm surprised that it's been in production for this long


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2009)

for lazy bastards who want to see the trailer but don't want to open another window/tab

[YOUTUBE]qNN6uAHJ7R0[/YOUTUBE]



also here's the poster


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2009)

Poster is cool even though the kid looks like he didn't get the lollipop he wanted.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 29, 2009)

my mom read this book to me all the time as a kid, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never read it, probably did as a kid but I don't remember. I'll probably read it next time I go to the library.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 30, 2009)

i have my book with me right now in my dorm (i guess being in kindergarten pays off). i can take pics  if you'd like


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure, thanks.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 30, 2009)

for educational purposes only:
*part i...*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 30, 2009)

_part 2_

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 30, 2009)

_for educational purposes only
part 3_

*Spoiler*: __ 
























Oh i wonder how it'll end!


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 30, 2009)

part 4.
educational purposes only.

*Spoiler*: __ 




























who's ready for the movie now?


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 31, 2009)

This looks great, loved the book as a kid. Defo wanna see it.


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> part 4.
> educational purposes only.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






Word.

How are they going to turn like a 15 page 200 word book into an hour and a half long movie?

:|


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 31, 2009)

from the looks of the trailer, it looks as if he imagines his snowfight with friends into some sort of ball fight with monsters.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2009)

What it looks to me is that they are going to introduce a troubled family and the boy uses his imagination to pretend his life is "better." That kind of thing.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 31, 2009)

better plot than the book's at least 
maybe the trailer revealed a little too much, especially when we see the mother and son embracing


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, children books aren't really supposed to have a plot. 

Nah, I just saw the parallels between the human world and his imagination and I immediately thought that his imagination would be used as an escape from something. I just threw in the whole family troubles because not getting your dinner is not a big enough flaw for a character. 

I dunno what the plot is, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 31, 2009)

that's a common misconception that children's literature does not need plot, but i'll take it that you're just kidding.  --> 

the kid looks like a real brat in your sig


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, children books aren't really supposed to have a plot.
> 
> Nah, I just saw the parallels between the human world and his imagination and I immediately thought that his imagination would be used as an escape from something. I just threw in the whole family troubles because not getting your dinner is not a big enough flaw for a character.
> 
> I dunno what the plot is, I'm just guessing.



Looks like his parents are divorced, and his mum is dating again. IMO.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2009)

KID DON'T LIKE NEW DADDY.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 31, 2009)

kid don't like dinner either.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Apr 1, 2009)

OK im seeing this I remember reading it when I was 6

I loved it 

the monsters looks epic so yeah


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm down for this.

This is like the one book I remember from my childhood.  I swear this shit was on Reading Rainbow every night.  

I'm hoping for something like Neverending Story.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 16, 2009)

I saw this trailer a few months back and I cried. Happy tears. And now I hear the trailer is playing at the Harry Potter showing, and it's getting a great reception. (People clapping at the end, LOTS of people crying like I did, etc)

October 16th has been marked on my calendar.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 16, 2009)

Saw the trailer again last night.  It's really amazing how kick ass they made everything look.  I can hardly wait to see it.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks meh to me.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> part 4.
> educational purposes only.
> 
> who's ready for the movie now?



Oh man, thanks for that. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy lol





Cindy said:


> I saw this trailer a few months back and I cried. Happy tears. And now I hear the trailer is playing at the Harry Potter showing, and it's getting a great reception. (People clapping at the end, LOTS of people crying like I did, etc)
> 
> October 16th has been marked on my calendar.



That's pretty sweet, maybe I won't bother watching the trailer online and just catch it when I go see Harry Potter. Pretty excited for this though


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 20, 2009)

so any new pics or clips of this cool looking film?


----------



## Trism (Jul 21, 2009)

Even though my dad always used to read this to me when I was little, I really don't remember it well.

But I saw the trailer when I went to see Harry Potter and it looks interesting. I may see it.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw the trailer for this when I went to see Harry Potter.

It looks interesting. I can't remember if I read the book as a child but it looked familiar. The book is only 10 pages though?

I wonder what they managed to do with this movie then. Hmmm.

It looks interesting I just have no idea what it would actually be like really. I'm going to wait to see reviews before deciding to see it or not I think.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 21, 2009)

Shit when I saw that in theatres I yelled FUCK!! Cause of the overload of memories that rushed into my brain like some sort of potent narcotic... Hell yes. Def my fave book from childhood.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYp-uW6r9eM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 8, 2009)

Gah, the film looks interesting...but my gut is telling me to hate everything Spike Jonze is attached too.

Goddamn jealousy.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYp-uW6r9eM[/YOUTUBE]



.... I cried. Again. God I'm such a sucker.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Gah, the film looks interesting...but my gut is telling me to hate everything Spike Jonze is attached too.
> 
> Goddamn jealousy.



What else did Jonze do?


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

This is gonna be the best! can't wait 



Chee said:


> What else did Jonze do?



Adaptation, Being Malkovich...

Also, he directed and starred Fatboy Slim's video, *Praise you*. Really good stuff.

Yeah, I'm jealous of him too


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 8, 2009)

Maris said:


> Yeah, I'm jealous of him too



I have nothing against his work...just _*something*_...


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Because he produced Synechodododododo New York?


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I have nothing against his work...just _*something*_...



Oh, I see .

He's dating her, right? I'm jealous of her, then...  . Heath Ledger and Spike Jonze? Does she tastes like honey or something? lol


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Because he produced Synechodododododo New York?



No...it's because of...


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Vono, you'll never get her.


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

I bet Katie Holmes thought the same when she was fangirling over Tom Cruise 



Dreams are important


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see this.

The trailer made me smile all huge like when I saw it in theaters.

I'll be watching it opening day, most definitely.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYp-uW6r9eM[/YOUTUBE]



oh yeah, it keeps getting better and better. 
i'm loving that Karen O contributed to this film. She won't let me down i'm sure


----------



## Cindy (Aug 11, 2009)

*The* Karen O? Yeah Yeah Yeahs Karen O?



I need to see this movie.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah i know! i freaked out too when i heard karen o helped with the music


----------



## Cindy (Aug 11, 2009)

My favorite line is, "I'll eat you up, I love you so."

It made me misty-eyed.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

i had to rewatch it to hear it. it's subtle and i like it


----------



## Xion (Aug 11, 2009)

I must say, that the original trailer, once I saw it in theaters, was masterfully done.

Makes me want to nom nom nom the movie as it looks beautifully done. I don't know if it can measure up to my expectations of it based on the trailer, but let's hope so.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see this movie ;A;


----------



## Cindy (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm flying to Reno the day it comes out. I'll have to either find a theater around my hotel or wait until I go home. ;_;


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 12, 2009)

i'd go for the most relaxing environment possible so if you can get the max out of the movie at home, i'd wait and stay away from this thread

edit: at 2:16 of the second trailer, doesn't it look like they're crying over a grave?


----------



## pfft (Aug 13, 2009)

there is no other karen worthy of mentioning  . didn't spike jonze direct a few yyy's music videos. I think Y Control for one.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 14, 2009)

i never liked their music videos.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 14, 2009)

legendary pictures? more like pretentious pictures xD...
they are gonna have to make alot of stuff to fill a 2 hour movie from that book


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2009)

*bumps with epicness*

You know, I think this could actually make a cool video game. Too bad it looks like another cruddy 3D action/adventure.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 17, 2009)

$$$ already in the eyes for hollywood. i'll overlook the video game and go straight for the movie.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 17, 2009)

The second trailer played when I went to go see Ponyo today.

It was glorious.


----------



## pfft (Aug 18, 2009)

^ i seen the second trailer too, and its better than the first one. 

someone post that link already for these bitches


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2009)

I remember flipping through the book and looking at the pictures. Not reading it.


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

I think i fell in love with the movie just because of the song in the trailer :I


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh man I can't wait for this, sweet childhood memories are flooding back.


----------



## Koi (Aug 19, 2009)

Cindy said:


> My favorite line is, "I'll eat you up, I love you so."
> 
> It made me misty-eyed.



Glad I wasn't the only one. ;3

This movie looks like a hell of a lot of fun.  But I feel like no matter what I do I'm going to wind up crying when I watch it, hah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

I doubt I'll be crying. What the hell?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 19, 2009)

Hm.. not sure about this.

The way they showed the kid going between the 2 diff worlds as he was doing the same thing reminds me of "bridge to terribethia' (or however ya spell it). 

I never read the book, but i saw the previews and thought this might be a decent fantasy movie. Fucking waste of money, as it was pretty much a movie about this kids over-active imagination and his coping mechanisim until he settled into his new life.

Im hoping it dosnt turn out like that, and the 2 worlds really are seperate and real, for movie story-telling purposes.

Guess i'll have to wait and see whats said by the 1st few people here who see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Hm.. not sure about this.
> 
> The way they showed the kid going between the 2 diff worlds as he was doing the same thing reminds me of "bridge to terribethia' (or however ya spell it).
> 
> ...


 If it's something like that I don't wanna see it. That shit's mad-lame. Sure, it worked in Bridge to Tibulaland but I don't want that again.


----------



## epoleneP (Aug 20, 2009)

The more I see trailers of this more excited I become. It was one of the first books I remember reading as a kid that by some unknown reason made an impact on my tiny little world and expanded it.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 20, 2009)

Another movie I won't see until it comes out on HBO.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2009)

The funny thing is that my dad used to read this to my sister and me all the time, but I can't remember a thing about it.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sooooo pumped for this movie. I'm seeing it on opening day for sure. The trailer looks incredible(loved how he used the arcade fire for music). I need to go back and read the book.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 25, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> The funny thing is that my dad used to read this to my sister and me all the time, but I can't remember a thing about it.



i posted the pages of the book in the thread for educational purposes  you can reread them; takes five minutes to read


----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Aug 25, 2009)

must-see. yep.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2009)

So its like My Neighbour Totoro meets Spirited away?


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

Arcade Fire makes a killer trailer song. This movie is gonna be a lot of fun, but it better not be like Terabithia i WILL shoot someone


----------



## Cindy (Aug 25, 2009)

I recommend the entire Funeral album. It's good stuff.


----------



## Cero (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll look into it


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2009)

I kinda want to see this one.  I'm not sure how good it will be, but I'm really curious.  The previews have been pretty good.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2009)

this movie will have more filler than Naruto part 1 anime.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 30, 2009)

why would you think that?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> why would you think that?



It's a really, really short book. Like 48 words or so. There's bound to be added stuff when made into a full-length movie.

I think of it more as "Fleshing out" rather than filler. lol same difference.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 30, 2009)

i guess not a lot of people saw the mini featurette on spike and maurice. the author gave the director permission to reimagine the message and story.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

A lot of people don't have Spike. D:


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 30, 2009)

lol spike jonze the director


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, d'oh. Silly me.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 30, 2009)

there there, it's ok.

i think it's plainly obvious that the movie will be different just from the fact that the book had no real plot and when one sees the trailer, we see very different scenes. doesn't mean it'll be bad as the naruto filler


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree.

If the trailers are any indication, this is going to be my favorite movie of the year.


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2009)

I hope this is a good one. I've been waiting for this ever since the first trailer came out.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 3, 2009)

as soon as i heard wake up being played with the trailer, i knew it was going to be magic


----------



## pfft (Sep 4, 2009)

that song isnt even that great <.<


----------



## Sine (Sep 4, 2009)

pfft said:
			
		

> that song isnt even that great <.<


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 4, 2009)

Raping my childhood 1 movie at a time


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 4, 2009)

what about that forecast with rain and meatballs movie? now that's ruining childhood right there.


----------



## Obscurity (Sep 4, 2009)

I seriously can't wait for this movie to come out. The trailer was so amazingly done, and I thought the song fit in perfectly. I just have to stay away from spoilers; I don't wanna ruin the movie.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 2, 2009)

the countdown has started y'all!


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 2, 2009)

I refuse to see this, until somebody here can confirm or deny they are going to do it like they did the bridge to terribithia (aka the fantasy scenes arnt "real" they are just the imagination of the kids in the movie)


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 3, 2009)

^ noone cares. 

Soon this film is going to come out and I think it is going to be decent.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

Maurice Sendak said:
			
		

> I’ve never seen a movie that looked or felt like this.  And it’s his personal ‘this.’ And he’s not afraid of himself. He’s a real artist that lets it come through in the work. So he’s touched me. He’s touched me very much.



Study up, noob

WOW.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 14, 2009)

it could also just be publicity.  i'm still going to see it nonetheless


----------



## Luckyday (Oct 16, 2009)

Just saw the movie and I can proudly say that this movie is well worth spending. This movie will be a hit or miss with some people but if you have a inner child like me then you will love this movie for childhood nostalgia and characters that just feel real and personal to you. 

Kids will probably hate Max. Max is kid and therefor acts like a kid so he isn't an ideal fantasy hero figure that kids are in favor towards like Harry Potter or Luke Skywalker however if you're old teen or adult then you'll become attach to him by the end of the movie.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 17, 2009)

^

So did the movie portray the fantasy elements as real (the kid crossed into a real, seperate world ect) or were they merely elements of his imagination?


----------



## Sine (Oct 17, 2009)

Luckyday said:
			
		

> Just saw the movie



i'm jealous


----------



## Luckyday (Oct 17, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> 
> So did the movie portray the fantasy elements as real (the kid crossed into a real, seperate world ect) or were they merely elements of his imagination?



Yeah the kid went on another island on a boat so it not like he made the monsters up.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 17, 2009)

I saw it last night! It was great, I loved it! I agree that Max isn't your typical hero. He's very much a child.

And ... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he runs away from home and lands on an island. He spends a few days there but when he goes home it looks like he was only gone a few hours


----------



## Kek (Oct 17, 2009)

I thought there'd be more discussion of this.

Saw it last night. Loved it to death.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw the movie tonight. Fantastic feel good movie. Had some chilling scenes in it though, which I wasn't expecting. I agree with Cindy, Max was very much a child throughout the movie, which I am glad.


----------



## Obscurity (Oct 18, 2009)

Kek said:


> I thought there'd be more discussion of this.



Yeah, it's so quiet o_o

I just came back from seeing it and I loved it! They could have added a lot more dark content, too bad it's only rated PG. The beginning was really amazing though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 In the beginning when the other creatures were talking about K.W. (and her departure), I thought she was really mean and cruel. But, she's not.


----------



## Kek (Oct 18, 2009)

It felt like little kids wouldn't get the movie. You'd have to be a little older to grasp the full meaning of it.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2009)

Kek said:


> It felt like little kids wouldn't get the movie. You'd have to be a little older to grasp the full meaning of it.



That's kind of how the book was as well. I know I sure didn't appreciate the book as much when I was 5 as I do now. I just thought the pictures were cool back then.


----------



## Kek (Oct 18, 2009)

I was scared of them. But I didn't actually read the book, I saw an animated thing of the book, with the same pages, but narrated and animated flip-book style. The narrator's voice is what made the book so scary to me when I was little.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been hearing good things about this movie. I plan to see it this coming weekend perhaps.


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 20, 2009)

Havent gotten here yet but I'm going to see it.

See the commercials for it all day <3


----------



## Vanity (Oct 25, 2009)

Obscurity said:


> Yeah, it's so quiet o_o
> 
> I just came back from seeing it and I loved it! They could have added a lot more dark content, too bad it's only rated PG. The beginning was really amazing though.
> 
> ...



I just saw it.

Anyway yeah they COULD have added more dark content but then I think it might have been a bit too dark for kids to watch it at all really.

I think kids could still enjoy this movie but some of the stuff would definitly go over their heads.

I thought it was a pretty good movie. A little strange though, took a bit of getting used to. I can't remember if I ever read the book. I don't really have memory of it.

Anyway, it was certainly very interesting and unique.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 25, 2009)

It was a real downer.

But at least it was a well-crafted downer.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 6, 2009)

i thought it was pretty good. i'm surprised that it was such a sad themed film. i wasn't expecting so much hostility amongst the monsters. even if it's max's imagination.


----------



## pfft (Nov 6, 2009)

well he is an unhappy kid; what did you expect?  he only plays with himself and never really got attention from his mom and sister; probably because he is just a kid. 

Did you really expect him to be more upbeat?


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 6, 2009)

i don't know why you are questioning my surprise that the monsters were so unhappy, because the adaptation is based on 30 pages of an illustrated book with no character development. was i really expecting such sad monsters when the only thing i've seen prior to the film were happy commercials? yeah i kinda did expect it to be upbeat


----------



## pfft (Nov 6, 2009)

WELL I really thought you said this stuff and not chee... which was why I asked or questioned why you were so surprised when it seemed sad. 




Chee said:


> What it looks to me is that they are going to introduce a troubled family and the boy uses his imagination to pretend his life is "better." That kind of thing.





Chee said:


> Nah, I just saw the parallels between the human world and his imagination and I immediately thought that his imagination would be used as an escape from something. I just threw in the whole family troubles because not getting your dinner is not a big enough flaw for a character.
> 
> I dunno what the plot is, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 6, 2009)

so i'm chee?


----------



## pfft (Nov 6, 2009)

i remember someone saying it and i swore i thought it was you... it was an honest mistake


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 6, 2009)

well i'm glad i made an ass out of you 

lol


----------



## pfft (Nov 6, 2009)

T_T i am not.  lol 

i even went back and re-read the story before i posted this.. and i sort of skimmed through this whole thread from this page to the second page because of you.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 6, 2009)

interesting how his solution to all unsettling situations were violent. it's childish... oh snap! revelation


----------



## pfft (Nov 6, 2009)

his lil outfit is so damn adorable though.. i wonder if they will make outfits and sell them.  

when you read the book as a kid; did you ever think any of the monsters were female or even had genders?


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 15, 2009)

i think i've attached the long hair with female. other than that.. i suppose they were all males.
i read the book after the film and i love all the little things that they made sure to add to the film to make it adapted. we see the quiet sleeping wild thing on the back of the cover and one of the monsters in the film fits the same personality as we have seen.

aww remember their sleeping pile  i wanted that when i was a kid.


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVsI0OFpp4[/YOUTUBE]

hahaha this made me lol so much...


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

omg  i love it!


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

I  can seriously remember when most of those lines were said, and to whom.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

if only they can make another audio track for adults


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

i actually was thinking of tony soprano while i watched where the wild things are whenever carroll spoke


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

i was thinking of how awesome it'd be if i had a wwta shirt. and shoes.


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah that sounds kinda cool. wait.. they make wwta shoes?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

i saw this girl on dA that sketched and painted a pair of chucks. it was so boss


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

sportin them shoes like a boss


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

i always wanted to wear a pair. but i felt like that would be phony of me.  salinger not approve


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

you are one of a kind.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

omg  i still remember that awful old lady teacher that i told the news to that day.
she was vile 

when's this coming out on dvd?


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

hopefully soon.  

idk.. 


what news? wait waht are we talkin bout?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

This movie is coming out on dvd in march. how exciting


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 21, 2010)

March 2nd to be exact.
This was such a underrated film. It didn't even get nominated for best score, best original song, nor best costume design at the Academy Awards >_>


----------



## Cindy (Feb 21, 2010)

wtf. Everything you listed it wasn't nominated for, it totally rocked in.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

i bought the dvd and wow the special features suck.
there's nothing worthwhile in this dvd. i guess hollywood is really transitioning towards blu rays now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 7, 2010)

I got the Blu-ray sitting on my shelf... should probably go watch it one of these days.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

does it have better special features than the dvd's lackluster clips from behind-the-scenes?

where's the standard commentary audio?


----------

